# Montar emisora de Radio FM/online????



## JuanMacClane (22 Jun 2011)

¿Sabeis que permisos o en que dial se puede emitir de forma "casera"? La idea es intentar crear una emisora de radio local y si acaso aprovechar la opción del streaming para emitir a través de internet...

LA burocracia es lo que más me preocupa...


----------



## Karma police (22 Jun 2011)

Dónde la quieres montar? en qué ciudad, pueblo o región?


----------



## JuanMacClane (22 Jun 2011)

en un pueblo de malaga... Varia la ley segun la comunidad?


----------



## Azul1 (22 Jun 2011)

Nosotros montamos una emisora de pueblo y te cuento:
-Para emitir en FM o AM necesitas licencia y no es sencillo de conseguir, tanto es asi que la mejor manera es comprar una radio con licencia. En nuestro caso viendo los problemas decidimos hacernos piratas. Por la TDT no tengo ni idea.
-Por internet es otra historia, es un formato en crecimiento pero con mucha competencia debido a su bajo coste. Aun asi, si quieres empezar ya, lo mejor es internet, en mi opinión.

por ultimo desearte mucha suerte, y que los problemas no te desanimen, ya que cada problema que encuentres es una oportunidad de negocio. La barreras de entrada juegan a tu favor cuando ya estas dentro.


----------



## Alierta (22 Jun 2011)

Hola yo estuve de becario en una radio universitaria, y por lo menos aquí en León, si emitías por encima de 107 mhz era legal, siempre y cuando fueses una emisora si animo de lucro.

En nuestro caso la radio, a pesar de estar en la universidad, esta gestionada por una asociación juvenil, se nos insistía mucho con el tema de la publicidad.

Un saludo


----------



## JuanMacClane (22 Jun 2011)

Ok, muchas gracias... ¿y sabeis dónde se puede conseguir informacion sobre bandas disponibles? (creo que hay bandas para "emision ciudadana" o algo así)

¿Que conserjeria/ministerio suele llevar esto?


----------



## JuanMacClane (2 Jul 2011)

Bueno despues de investigar en el poco tiempo de que dispongo, aquí os dejo lo poco que he sacado en claro:

Material básico: Antena, emisora,microfono, mesa de mezclas y un ordenador.

(De segunda mano se pueden encontrar cosas a buen precio, lo que no se exactamente como emitir en estereo)

Lo jodido es como siempre, el tema legal. Según he leído hay emisoras con licencia (previo pago y enchufe) y otras sin licencia , que pueden ser piratas (ilegales) o "sin animo de lucro" (comunitarias, de asociaciones ,etc) , estas últimas se encuentran en un limbo legal

Básicamente me inclinaría por montarla en plan comunitaria, aunque no puede tener animo de lucro y sus gastos de explotacion no pueden superar los 100 000 euros

Me parece increible (bueno en realidad ya no me sorprende nada) que la mayoría de emisoras que se escuchan estén todas en ese limbo legal (incluso "filiales" de la SER o la COPE) ...

Os seguiré informando por si a alguno le sirve de algo


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Jul 2011)

Llama al Lokeno para que te instale la antena. Es hinjiniero telekito con hesperiencia, y de Málaga.::

Para el tema económico, conmigo, soy su manager.

133


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (2 Jul 2011)

Hola:

Yo monté el año pasado una emisora por internet, de smoothjazz. Se lo hice a un cliente, fue un soberano follón pero está completamente on-line (incluso pagan un canon a la $gae).

La puedes ver en: 

Smoothjazz.es

La parte técnica no es emitir con el winamp, que se puede pero cuando se trata de tener un servidor 24/7 funcionando, el winamp se cuelga. La verdad es que va a piñónm y funciona de p.m. 

Lo mejor de todo es que me puedo desayunar a Lokeno, jajajaja (donde esté un hinjeniero hindustrial con una empresa de picateclas, que se kiten los telekineticos)


----------



## butricio (3 Jul 2011)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> La parte técnica no es emitir con el winamp, que se puede pero cuando se trata de tener un servidor 24/7 funcionando, el winamp se cuelga. La verdad es que va a piñónm y funciona de p.m.



ZaraStudio :: Radio automation software :: Automatización de radio,de nada.


----------



## butricio (3 Jul 2011)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿Sabeis que permisos o en que dial se puede emitir de forma "casera"? La idea es intentar crear una emisora de radio local y si acaso aprovechar la opción del streaming para emitir a través de internet...
> 
> LA burocracia es lo que más me preocupa...



Si haces por hobby me parece bien,si tratas de obtener réditos de la publi lo veo jodido.

No obstante suerte.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (4 Jul 2011)

butricio dijo:


> ZaraStudio :: Radio automation software :: Automatización de radio,de nada.



No hay de que... yo ya lo resolví el año pasado con mis propios medios, hice una aplicacioncita que strimeaba las canciones


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Jul 2011)

butricio dijo:


> Si haces por hobby me parece bien,si tratas de obtener réditos de la publi lo veo jodido.
> 
> No obstante suerte.



Gracias, la verdad es que sería una mezcla de las 2 cosas , empezar por hobby e intentar que evolucione a algo más productivo


----------

